# mining equipment



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

After almost a year I finally sat down and started working on my HLW ore cars and weathering the HLW Mack engine. I put nice wood decking on the ore cars and spray painted them giving them a more weathered look. I added bachmann couplers to them and took an solder soder gun and melted dents into the ore cars. I also repainted the mack engine. I painted the cab a nice flat hunter green and the body I painted the camo brown with a lighter coat of black. It was an easy project and went fast. I really like the mini series HLW makes. 






















I took my old gondola I made using a HLW flat. Now it sits outside the mine to rot. I put some hens and chicks instead. I got the idea from the Daisy Beach RR


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good as always! I forgot, what scale is your railway, and are you still using track power mostly?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great.


How far back does the mine go? Or is it a tunnel?

I like the solder dents. Clever idea. 



Mines are fun to model:


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Matt. The Mine can fit about two ore cores. I like what you did with your mine.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Great work! That Mack turned out great; I just love it! 
The painting technique on the lower part (first brown, than lighter layer of black) gives a nice rusty result and looks very real. 

The cars look great also! I think the wood decking is perhaps a bit to clean or new looking (or perhaps they just recieved new decking in the workshop?). A very diluted layer of black paint will give the wood more grayish old used look. 
Just give it a try on some left over wood to see what it looks like.


----------

